# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  ~~{{ . Smiley d'Or 2016 : Les papotages

## Sunchaser

Salut,
Donc le concours est lanc, et c'est ici que vous avez le droit de piapiater  ce sujet.

@+
 :;):

----------


## Nhaps

Bonne chance  tous les participants.

Il faut peut tre dplacer les deux threads dans la partie 'Jeux' avec les autres ?

----------


## Barsy

Hourra !! Notre concours favori est relanc !  ::mrgreen:: 

Il va falloir que je me creuse les mninges cette anne pour mriter la premire place et non pas me contenter d'une participation faiblarde comme l'an pass...  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonne chance  tous les participants.
> 
> Il faut peut tre dplacer les deux threads dans la partie 'Jeux' avec les autres ?


Oui, je savais bien que j'avais oubli un truc.
Comment fait-on pour dplacer? Modo ?
-> qui est le modrateur de la Taverne ? Je trouve pas ...  a croire que je suis nouveau ici  ::oops::

----------


## Auteur

quand seront les rsultats ?  ::aie::

----------


## DevBaldwin

> quand seront les rsultats ?


Rho le vilain troll  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

> quand seront les rsultats ?


Commencons par le commencement: dj, participez, et ensuite on pourra penser  l'ventualit d'un classement, etc, etc  ::mrgreen:: 

M'enfin, si Trump ne passe pas aux US, si la Russie n'envahit pas l'Europe, si il n'y a pas d'attentat  la Paris Games Week juste le jour ou je vais y aller, si le monstre spaghetti volant ne vient pas prendre la Terre pour une boulette de viande a mettre dans sa sauce, etc .. on devrait pouvoir faire le dpouillement des rsultats.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bravo  Jacques Beauregard qui est le premier participant !  ::applo::

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> Bravo  Jacques Beauregard qui est le premier participant !


Merci !
Au moins j'aurais pas de 0 d au plagiat  ::):

----------


## Celira

> Envoy par Nhaps
> 
> 
> Il faut peut tre dplacer les deux threads dans la partie 'Jeux' avec les autres ?
> 
> 
> Oui, je savais bien que j'avais oubli un truc.
> Comment fait-on pour dplacer? Modo ?
> -> qui est le modrateur de la Taverne ? Je trouve pas ...  a croire que je suis nouveau ici


C'est vachement dur  trouver : seulement tous les modos et tous les resp.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Merci Celira pour les sujets dplacs ...

----------


## Celira

De rien. Je passais par l, j'ai vu de la lumire...  :;):

----------


## Lady

Ah le Concours de l'anne (avec un grand C) !!!!... Je vais pas aller voir tout de suite mais je pense que je vais me rserver a pour ce trolldi.

----------


## Auteur

> Rho le vilain troll


pas du tout, mais pas du tout  ::mrgreen:: 





> Bravo  Jacques Beauregard qui est le premier participant !


En tant que 1er participant, il a gagn quoi ? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> En tant que 1er participant, il a gagn quoi ?


Il a gagn le concours, a vitera de faire des notes et d'attendre 6 mois les rsultats !

----------


## Alvaten

Une bonne chose de faite.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Une bonne chose de faite.


J'ai vu ca, merci.

----------


## Nhaps

Pour vous motivez  participer a ce concours, je tiens  vous certifier que les corrections seront rapides cette anne =)

----------


## Barsy

> Pour vous motivez  participer a ce concours, je tiens  vous certifier que les corrections seront rapides cette anne =)


D'ailleurs, elles sont dj faites non ? Le mieux serait de publier les rsultats avant mme que l'on ne commence  participer !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

et c'est moi le troll ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> quand seront les rsultats ?


Pas avant que tu ne participes cette anne, et srieusement ! ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

::pleure:: 
J'ai toujours particip srieusement   ce concours.

----------


## lper

> J'ai toujours particip srieusement   ce concours.


Ah, alors c'est plus grave que je ne le pensais.... ::ptdr:: 
 ::calin::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon les gars (et les gattes) !
Qu'est ce qui se passe?
a sent le membre mou la! C'est flasque du cervelet! 4 participations seulement, et pas une ce trolldi, a va pas fort ... 
Notez que j'ai dj fini mes notation moi.

----------


## Escapetiger

Alchimie moyengeuse effectue, qute du Graal : transmuter un smiley de plomb en or   ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

J'aime beaucoup ton bonus 1 Escapetiger !

----------


## Sunchaser

> Alchimie moyengeuse effectue, qute du Graal : transmuter un smiley de plomb en or


Ouais, et perso mon sentiment pour le moment est que tu as utilis une bonne recette. Pas loin de la Pierre Philosophale ... Mais, il n'y a pas que moi qui note, on verra ce que dit Nhaps.

----------


## Invit

Je vais participer cette anne, donnez moi juste un peu de temps !
D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de date limite cette anne ?

----------


## Barsy

Le 25 dcembre il me semble. Donc a laisse le temps ^^

----------


## Auteur

> Le 25 dcembre il me semble. Donc a laisse le temps ^^


certes, mais de quelle anne ? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je vais participer cette anne, donnez moi juste un peu de temps !
> D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de date limite cette anne ?


T'inquites, c'est bon, il reste du temps tout de mme. On a annonc la mme date que l'anne dernire -> 25 Decembre de cette anne (2016).
Et pour le moment, j'ai dj not et comment les premires participations, donc je ne suis pas encore  la bourre (pas encore ..); perso, je prfre noter un participant d'un trait, histoire d'avoir un avis / un ressenti sur l'ensemble de sa participation. Mais je referais un tour de toutes mes notes et commentaires et je m'autorise alors a pondrer mon enthousiasme, ou bien remonter certaines notes, etc .. qq ajustages quoi .. voire mme quelques coups de batte de baseball par-ci par-l si besoin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Hop, participer au concours : a c'est fait  ::mrgreen:: 

Maintenant, je peux aller bosser  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

> J'aime beaucoup ton bonus 1 Escapetiger !





> Ouais, et perso mon sentiment pour le moment est que tu as utilis une bonne recette. Pas loin de la Pierre Philosophale ... Mais, il n'y a pas que moi qui note, on verra ce que dit Nhaps.


Merci  vous mais attendons la suite de l'entre en lice des gentes Dames  ::rose::  et preux Chevaliers dans ce tournoi.

----------


## Auteur

Aujourd'hui je me promenais tranquillement dans la taverne et je me suis dit 


> oh, il y a de la lumire dans le forum jeux, je vais y faire un tour


. Et puis mes yeux se sont arrts sur cette discussion : 


> le concours du smiley d'or 2016


. J'ai lu rapidement les rgles et les participations des uns et des autres. Trs intressant comme jeu, on gagne quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Trs intressant comme jeu, on gagne quoi ?


La dernire place ?  ::ptdr::  (Ah moins que tu ne rpondes Isaac Asimov pour chaque smiley et l c'est la victoire assure !)

----------


## Sunchaser

Whouaou ! On a eu une nouvelle participation...ouf, un peu plus et j'aurais cru que tout le monde avait oubli.
Merci  7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ

----------


## Invit

> Whouaou ! On a eu une nouvelle participation...ouf, un peu plus et j'aurais cru que tout le monde avait oubli.
> Merci  7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ


J'avais du temps de libre hier soir et je n'avais pas oubli donc j'ai fait.
J'attends ma note pour aot 2017 ?  ::ptdr:: 
Bon courage  vous pour noter a.
O est-ce que l'on envoie les chocolats pour amliorer son score ?  ::roll::  Ou peut-tre du sirop d'rable ? Mais c'est vrai que les Franais ne savent pas quoi faire avec... Dans les vinaigrettes, c'est un bon dpart ! Bonne journe  tous !

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai pas oubli de mon ct, j'ai eu quelques imprvus dernirement qui m'ont empch de me pencher sur le concours. J'essaie de poster ma participation bientt.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je n'ai pas oubli de mon ct, j'ai eu quelques imprvus dernirement qui m'ont empch de me pencher sur le concours. J'essaie de poster ma participation bientt.


 ::calin:: 
Cool ...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bon courage  vous pour noter a.


J'avoue que je suis rest bouche be  ::D: 




> O est-ce que l'on envoie les chocolats pour amliorer son score ?  Ou peut-tre du sirop d'rable ? Mais c'est vrai que les Franais ne savent pas quoi faire avec... Dans les vinaigrettes, c'est un bon dpart ! Bonne journe  tous !


J'ai une meilleure ide: envoie juste des billets d'avion, je viendrais chercher ce qui me plait directement dans ta contre lointaine qui m'a l'air si charmante  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> J'avoue que je suis rest bouche be


Je suis prt mon dieu.




> J'ai une meilleure ide: envoie juste des billets d'avion, je viendrais chercher ce qui me plait directement dans ta contre lointaine qui m'a l'air si charmante


Pas touche  ma blonde !  ::weird::

----------


## Nhaps

Bien bien les nouvelles participations, perso j'essaye de ne pas me spoil et je noterai tout d'un coup  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

> Ou peut-tre du sirop d'rable ? Mais c'est vrai que les Franais ne savent pas quoi faire avec... Dans les vinaigrettes, c'est un bon dpart ! Bonne journe  tous !


En vinaigrette  :8O: 

Vous l'utilisez comment chez vous ? Moi j'en met sur mes crpes, pancakes et en nappage sur la glace. J'ai aussi une recette de biscuit qui en utilise.  




> je noterai tout d'un coup


Si j'tait juge je ferai a aussi. a me semble plus simple et plus "quitable"  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

> a me semble plus simple et plus "quitable"


Ah bon ??  :8O: 
Il faut que l'on soit quitable ??  :8O: 
Je savais po, sinon je n'aurais pas accept ce poste.
tre impartial, quitable, loyal, objectif, etc ... tout cela, ce n'est pas pour moi !
Je vais tre un vrai monstre!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

> Ah bon ??


C'est juste dans le but d'viter le phnomne du "mauvais jour" o tu notes un participant plus svrement car tu es de mauvaise  ::P: 




> Il faut que l'on soit quitable ??


Non j'ai juste dit que moi je ferai comme a, mais vous tes le seul matre a bord oh grand juge suprme.

----------


## Invit

> C'est juste dans le but d'viter le phnomne du "mauvais jour" o tu note un participant plus svrement car tu est de mauvaise


C'est sr qu'avec tes accords, a mets de mauvaise humeur !  ::zoubi::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est sr qu'avec tes accords, a mets de mauvaise humeur !


C'est pour a que je n'ai pas jou l'an dernier, les juges avaient annoncs une svre correction orthographique  ::oops::

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est juste dans le but d'viter le phnomne du "mauvais jour" o tu note un participant plus svrement car tu est de mauvaise


Alors, sans vouloir te faire peur: si tu veux tenter d'imaginer ma "mto interne", il faut que tu t'imagines un ciel trs changeant, comme un ciel d'Irlande, ou d'Ecosse, ou d'Islande suremment (j'imagine), ou possiblement un beau temps peut laisser la place tantt  un pluie fine et triste, tantt  un coup de gros vent, voire mme  un gros orage, et puis revenir au beau (il y a des gens qui arrivent a repousser au loin mes sombres nuages et me faire mme sourire).
Donc, bon, le phnomne du "mauvais jour" ... il n'y aurait que a a grer dans ma tte, a serait facile !  ::mouarf:: 
_(mais bon, je m'applique et je maitrise tout cela, sinon vivre  ct de moi serait impossible)_





> Non j'ai juste dit que moi je ferai comme a, mais vous tes le seul matre a bord oh grand juge suprme.


AAhhhhhh ! .... a, c'est bien !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Si j'tait juge je ferai a aussi. a me semble plus simple et plus "quitable"


C'est ce qu'on avait fait avec GrandFather il y a deux ans. Et c'est en appliquant cette technique que l'on a retard la publication des rsultats de plusieurs mois.

Si c'tait  refaire, je corrigerai au fur et  mesure. De toute faon, rien n'empche de relire et d'ajuster les notes  la fin.

----------


## Barsy

Ouf, j'ai russi  fournir une participation dans les temps ! Allez, vivement les rsultats !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut !

Tout d'abord, le Grand et Trs Respectable Jury vous souhaite une bonne anne.

En accord avec Nhaps, nous laissons encore une semaine aux retardataires.
Nous sommes conscients que c'est un concours trs dur, avec des participations de haut niveaux, que vous avez t surement trs occups durant les ftes de fin d'anne voire mme que vous souffrez peut tre encore d'une gueule de bois, tant vous avez clbr cette magnifique anne qui s'annonce, avec dj pleins de bonnes nouvelles et de beaux suspens.
Voili, voili ...

Donc, on est le 4, mais comme j'ai pas envie de cloturer en pleine semaine, alors je vais dire fin du jeu le vendredi 13.

@+
 :;):

----------


## DevBaldwin

C'est pas plutt le _Grand et Trs Respectable Jury_  qui a _une gueule de bois, tant vous avez clbr cette magnifique anne qui s'annonce_ et qui a besoin d'une semaine de plus pour corriger les copies ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Donc, on est le 4, mais comme j'ai pas envie de cloturer en pleine semaine, alors je vais dire fin du jeu le vendredi 13.


Grace  cette extension de temps, j'ai pu participer, serai(s)-je le dernier ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Grace  cette extension de temps, j'ai pu participer, serai(s)-je le dernier ?


C'est bien probable effectivement...
Je voulais commencer a m'occuper de ta participation, mais je viens de voir un truc terrible: si je ne m'abuse, tu es parti sur 11 smileys (hors bonus) et pas 10.
J'ai regard  deux fois, et "~{|}~" n'est pas dans la liste, et donc pas le premier smiley, mme si je comprends bien que cela arrange ton histoire.
Petit coquin.
Maintenant, je ne sais trop quoi faire, et il va falloir donc que nous nous consultions avec Nhaps.
Bref, il va falloir que je drange certains de mes neurones tranquillement endormis afin de prendre une dcision, et rien que pour a ->  ::sm::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai regard  deux fois, et "~{|}~" n'est pas dans la liste, et donc pas le premier smiley, mme si je comprends bien que cela arrange ton histoire.
> Petit coquin.


En fait, c'est l'inverse, j'invente une histoire d'aprs le smiley du titre de la discussion, j'ai dj fait la mme chose au cours des mes participations des annes prcdentes.

Mais, je concde que cette fois, j'avais un excellent smiley pour dmarrer.

----------


## Auteur

Je demande solennellement au jury que shadowmoon parte avec un handicap de -10 points !

 ::dehors::

----------


## Barsy

> Je demande solennellement au jury que shadowmoon parte avec un handicap de -10 points !


Et toi ? Pourquoi ne nous gratifierais tu pas d'une de tes originales participations comme tu sais si bien le faire chaque anne ?  :;):

----------


## Invit

Pffff, moi a m'agace les gens qui dtournent le mythique concours de smiley pour faire la promotion de rfrences obscurs et passer pour des gens pseudo intelligents en faisant des histoires.
Il faudrait pnaliser a avec un -250 points et leur botter le cul.
Enfin, je dis a, je dis rien.  ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Ne vous inquietez pas, le Jury ...  juritera.
(du verbe juriter, qui signifie "faire tout ce qu'un jury est cens faire").

Bon, moi, je ne prendrais aucune dcision aujourd'hui car on est vendredi 13, il faut que j'aille tuer quelqu'un au hasard - comme pour tout bon vendredi 13.
Va falloir que je trouve une blonde plutt bien foutue et qui a un cri trs strident.
En plus pour Noel, j'ai reu de trs beau couteaux Japonais, je vais quand mme pas les laisser dans l'emballage !
J'y go ... bon Vendredi 13 !

----------


## lper

> Bon, moi, je ne prendrais aucune dcision aujourd'hui car on est vendredi 13, il faut que j'aille tuer quelqu'un au hasard - comme pour tout bon vendredi 13.
> Va falloir que je trouve une blonde plutt bien foutue et qui a un cri trs strident.
> En plus pour Noel, j'ai reu de trs beau couteaux Japonais, je vais quand mme pas les laisser dans l'emballage !
> J'y go ... bon Vendredi 13 !

----------


## DevBaldwin



----------


## Auteur

Mince, j'ai oubli de poster ma contribution.
Avec Nol, le jour de l'an, l'Epiphanie et mes cours de poney je n'ai pas eu le temps  ::cry::

----------


## Invit

Bof, tu peux y aller d'aprs moi. Au pire, tu ralentiras les rsultats d'un mois.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Bof, tu peux y aller d'aprs moi. Au pire, tu ralentiras les rsultats d'un mois.


Si je poste maintenant, crois-tu que je pourrais avoir le smiley du retardataire ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Cette semaine je ne pourrai pas continuer de corriger les copies, j'espere que la semaine prochaine j'aurai du temps. Dans tous les cas je vous assure que les rsultats seront publis...un jour  ::):

----------


## Invit

O en est la prparation du concours 2018 ?  :8-):

----------


## Barsy

Il faut leur laisser le temps de murir la correction. Ils doivent tre en train de bronzer sur je ne sais quelle plage tout en songeant  chacun des commentaires qu'il vont crire pour agrmenter nos participations.

----------


## Sunchaser

Tout a fait, tout a fait.
De mon ct, il ne me reste plus grand-chose a faire. Juste finaliser les commentaires pour mon cher Barsy, et ... noter "l'ovni" 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ. J'hsite .. et ce n'est pas forcement bon signe  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit du 14.03: corrections finies de mon ct

----------


## Invit

> De mon ct, il ne me reste plus grand-chose a faire. Juste finaliser les commentaires pour mon cher Barsy, et ... noter "l'ovni" 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ. J'hsite .. et ce n'est pas forcement bon signe


Comment je pourrais critiquer les organisateurs si je devais organiser moi-mme le concours !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Edit du 14.03: corrections finies de mon ct


a ne devrait donc plus tarder...  ::mrgreen:: 

Au fait, est-ce qu'un des candidats a trouv la bonne rponse au deuxime smiley bonus ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> a ne devrait donc plus tarder...


Comme j'aime les gens optimistes ! ...  ::mrgreen:: 





> Au fait, est-ce qu'un des candidats a trouv la bonne rponse au deuxime smiley bonus ?


Non.
M'enfin, faut dire que j'avais encore donn dans le "tir par les cheveux" moi ... Nanmoins, il y en a qui se sont bien rapprochs finalement.
Maintenant que je revois a, a me fait penser qu'il faut que je note dans mon calendrier de revoir mes notes avec un fouet, j'ai vraiment t trop gentil par endroit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Maintenant que je revois a, a me fait penser qu'il faut que je note dans mon calendrier de *revoir mes notes avec un fouet*, j'ai vraiment t trop gentil par endroit


Restons  ::zen::  juste avant les lections, avant de se faire  ::sm::  ; vive la  ::france:: 

Source smilesque : https://www.developpez.net/forums/misc.php

----------


## Sunchaser

Ouais tu as raison .. je vais attendre l'aprs lections pour laguer mes notes. Si jamais a tourne vraiment mal, je pourrais donc faire un  ::massacre:: , j'aurais une excuse.
(et d'ici la, peut tre que Nhaps sera rapparu ... )

----------


## Nhaps

Coucou, vous savez quoi ? J'ai pass une excellente aprs midi  corriger vos participations  ::): 

Dsol pour le retard mais bon il y a des participations o je devais prendre une pause de quelques mois, donc voil c'est de votre faute  ::):

----------


## DevBaldwin

Il ... Il ... Il est revenu !!!  :8O:

----------


## Barsy

> Coucou, vous savez quoi ? J'ai pass une excellente aprs midi  corriger vos participations 
> 
> Dsol pour le retard mais bon il y a des participations o je devais prendre une pause de quelques mois, donc voil c'est de votre faute


GrandFather et moi-mme avons invent la "correction en retard" du concours et depuis nous avons t imits par tous les jurys.  ::aie:: 

Il faudra penser  nous verser des royalties ^^

----------


## Barsy

Youhou !! Il y a quelqu'un ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Youhou !! Il y a quelqu'un ?


Oui, oui... regarde bien ton image: je suis tout dans le fond, j'arrive (a pieds).
Bref, dsl, je vais faire de mon mieux pour finaliser. Mais pour le moment, cette fois c'est moi qui n'est plus le temps ...

----------


## illight

Cependant, l'image est bien choisie, vu comment il fait chaud en ce moment  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

On peut encore jouer ? ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Cependant, l'image est bien choisie, vu comment il fait chaud en ce moment





> Quand t'es dans le dsert depuis trop longtemps
> Tu t'demandes  qui a sert toutes les rgles un peu truques
> Du jeu qu'on veut te faire jouer
> Les yeux bands.

----------


## Barsy

> Cependant, l'image est bien choisie, vu comment il fait chaud en ce moment


C'est une photo de la plage o j'ai bronz ce week-end. La mer s'est vapore sous la chaleur.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Taaadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !
Bon, j'ai enfin fini de mijoter les corrections.
J'ai demand a Nhaps si il avait un truc particulier a rajouter, une petite pice, rectifier l'assaisonnement, et puisque tout avait l'air ok, alors j'ai mis au four et je dmoule ds que je peux.  ::mrgreen:: 
A bientt.

----------


## Sunchaser

Dolance: il y a-t-il un gentil modrateur qui pourrait "reclasser" les topics lis au concours du Smiley d'Or de la mme manire que ceux jusqu'a 2013 (qui apparaissent en haut du sous-forum Jeux)?
Merki..
 :;):

----------


## Barsy

On a hte ! a veut dire qu'il ne reste plus que quelques semaines avant d'avoir les rsultats ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> On a hte ! a veut dire qu'il ne reste plus que quelques semaines avant d'avoir les rsultats ?



A deux, trois mois prt, c'est a.

----------


## DevBaldwin

> A deux, trois mois prt, c'est a.


- Numrobis : On a pas le temps Otis, on a trois mois pour terminer ce terrain.
- Otis : Daccord, on peut prendre combien de retard  trois semaines prs ?
- Numrobis : Rien, Otis. On a 3 mois, pas un jour de plus.

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Sunchaser

> On a hte ! a veut dire qu'il ne reste plus que quelques semaines avant d'avoir les rsultats ?


J'ai vraiment presque fini, mais la, par exemple, je suis trop stone pour poster un truc  de plus d'une ligne  ::mouarf:: 
Promis, ds que soit je travaille pas, soit je ne m'occupe pas de ma famille, soit je m'entraine pas, soit je suis pas stone, alors je poste les rsultats...

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai vraiment presque fini, mais la, par exemple, je suis trop stone pour poster un truc  de plus d'une ligne


mets tout sur la mme ligne on comprendra   ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

J'ai gagn !!  ::lahola:: 

Bravo  tous les autres participants, le rsultat tait quand mme trs serr. Merci  Sunchaser et  Nhaps pour l'organisation du concours de l'anne 2016.

Nous sommes dj "l'an prochain", il va falloir que l'on s'attelle rapidement  la prparation du concours 2017 ! Le jury sera donc compos de 3 personnes (MarieKisSlaJoue, Escapetiger et moi mme) si bien videment tout le monde accepte la lourde tche qui vient de nous tre confi  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai gagn !! 
> 
> Bravo  tous les autres participants, le rsultat tait quand mme trs serr. Merci  Sunchaser et  Nhaps pour l'organisation du concours de l'anne 2016.
> 
> Nous sommes dj "l'an prochain", il va falloir que l'on s'attelle rapidement  la prparation du concours 2017 ! Le jury sera donc compos de 3 personnes (MarieKisSlaJoue, Escapetiger et moi mme) si bien videment tout le monde accepte la lourde tche qui vient de nous tre confi


Bravo aux vainqueurs  ::applo:: 
et bravo et merci a tous pour vos participations  ::coucou::

----------


## Nhaps

Bravo  tous pour votre participation pour ce concours, ctait un rel plaisir de vous noter et par moment d'essayer de comprendre vers o votre esprit farfelu voulez aller ^^
Et galement un remerciement tout particulier Sunchaser pour son travail remarquable en off qui a permis une correction avec le confort 4 toiles, pistache et mojito.

Vivement le prochain concours, avec 3 membres dans le Jury :o Vivement Novembre 2018 pour les corrections :p

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Wow quelle surprise d'arriver second, si proche du premier.  Une surprise dj car du coup j'ai pu redcouvrir ma propre participation comme je pense bcp de candidat  ::D: 

Flicitations a tous, j'ai pas encore lu toutes les participations. Je sens que je vais me taper quelques moment de rire dans le train en rentrant ce soir.

----------


## DevBaldwin

Wouhou, j'ai jamais t aussi proche du podium  ::P: 

Ouais, y a eu galit pour la 2me marche, mais zut hein  ::aie:: 

Vivement l'anne prochaine, avec un jury de 3 personnes.

Quoi ? Qui a dit que a allait prendre 3x plus de temps ?!


Edit : Et un grand merci  notre jury de 2016 videment !

----------


## Escapetiger

Je viens d' tre officiellement intronis avec MarieKisSlaJoue, membre du jury 2017 par Barsy.

Ce qui m'amne  me souvenir que j'ai honteusement  ::oops::  oubli de remercier les membres du jury 2016 _Sunchaser_ et _Nhaps_ , voil qui est fait.

Merci galement  tous les participants, certaines contributions valant un sacr dtour  ::zoubi:: 

A bientt,

----------


## Invit

Je suis fort du que le jury n'ait pas rcompens davantage mon glorieux effort pour rendre hommage  Leonard Cohen.
Srement du au fait, que l'on a le jury que l'on mrite...  ::mouarf:: 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je viens d' tre officiellement intronis avec MarieKisSlaJoue, membre du jury 2017 par Barsy.
> 
> Ce qui m'amne  me souvenir que j'ai honteusement  oubli de remercier les membres du jury 2016 _Sunchaser_ et _Nhaps_ , voil qui est fait.
> 
> Merci galement  tous les participants, certaines contributions valant un sacr dtour 
> 
> A bientt,


Salut,
Bon, ben, amusez vous bien!  :;): 
Et fates nous un truc mignon pour le prochain concours. 
Encore merci a tout ceux qui ont bien voulu participer cette anne.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je suis fort du que le jury n'ait pas rcompens davantage mon glorieux effort pour rendre hommage  Leonard Cohen.
> Srement du au fait, que l'on a le jury que l'on mrite...


Je me doutais bien qu'on ferait des du(e)s. Je me doutais que cela arriverait, d'ailleurs je pensais que ton message arriverait plus tt.
Ce n'est pas si facile de noter, finalement. Et  un moment, il faut bien trancher. Reste a esprer  chaque fois que l'on ne perde pas trop de monde.
Je suis d'accord: tu fais bien souvent de gros efforts, avec des participations recherches.
Maintenant c'est vrai que tu n'as pas de bol avec moi: 
. La premire fois que j'endossais la trs lourde mais trs digne tche de correcteur du Trs Saint Concour des Smileys, j'tais compltement pass  ct de tes subtilits. Je l'avais avou bien volontier si je me souviens bien .. "j'avais rien vu".
. La seconde fois .. ben j'ai pas "kiff", c'est tout. Rien de personnel, bien sur. En plus, voyant que tout tournait autour de ce thme, et que malheureusement je n'accrochais pas, ben j'ai un peu enfonc le clou, car je suis un sadique  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est sur que tu pourrais esprer tre not par quelqu'un de plus cultiv que moi, et qui serait donc plus sensible  tes rfrences. Mais il est vrai que j'avoue bien volontier - en public ou sur l'oreiller - n'tre pas forcement un mec super cultiv (dans le sens ou cela s'entend dans les milieux autoriss) et de plus je n'ai pas forcement pour vocation d'tre ici - dans la Taverne - toujours intelligent, afin de faire contraste avec ma "vrai vie", ou la je suis tout simplement indispensable.
Pour rajouter  ta malchance, je suis un tre  personnalits multiples. Elles cohabitent bien gentillement et avec harmonie, la plus part du temps. Mais comme rien n'est parfait dans ce monde, il se peut tout  fait que tu aies t not par le "Moi gris" -> c'est une partie de moi qui voit tout en teintes de gris. Un beau ciel bleu est - au mieux - gris trs clair. Donc effectivement, tu aurais pu rcolter une meilleure note  un autre moment.

Je serais trs intress de voir quelles auraient t tes notes si les autres avait t les correcteurs. Je me demande si je ne vais pas ouvrir un topic  ce sujet.  ::D: 

Bon, je vais devoir tenter de terminer ce message, car sinon je sens que je vais "blablater" sur des pages et des pages, on a dj fanmanga pour faire a, pas la peine d'en rajouter. Mais j'ai du mal, la c'est le "Moi bavard" qui est aux commandes, il faut vraiment que je trouve un moyen de l'arrter.

----------


## Barsy

> Je serais trs intress de voir quelles auraient t tes notes si les autres avait t les correcteurs. Je me demande si je ne vais pas ouvrir un topic  ce sujet.


Excellent ide de Sunchaser, c'est la raison pour laquelle cette anne, vous n'aurez pas besoin de participer, on va juste renoter les participations de l'anne dernire !!  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Bien entendu 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, tu auras une bien meilleure note grce  la qualit des membres de notre jury  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Pour le nouveau jury, une question : entre la clture du concours et la publication des rsultats, il se droulera combien de temps ?
 ::dehors::  







aprs cette question fort pertinente, je suis persuad d'avoir dj j'ai un score ngatif  avant mme d'avoir post ma contribution  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Pour le nouveau jury, une question : entre la clture du concours et la publication des rsultats, il se droulera combien de temps ?
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aprs cette question fort pertinente, je suis persuad d'avoir dj j'ai un score ngatif  avant mme d'avoir post ma contribution


Alors bien videmment, nous prenons vos craintes en considration. C'est la raison pour laquelle cette anne, on commencera directement par publier les rsultats et ce n'est qu'aprs que l'on donnera les smileys.  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Alors bien videmment, nous prenons vos craintes en considration. C'est la raison pour laquelle cette anne, on commencera directement par publier les rsultats et ce n'est qu'aprs que l'on donnera les smileys.


J'ai donc toutes mes chances  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Je me doutais bien qu'on ferait des du(e)s. Je me doutais que cela arriverait, d'ailleurs je pensais que ton message arriverait plus tt.
> Ce n'est pas si facile de noter, finalement. Et  un moment, il faut bien trancher. Reste a esprer  chaque fois que l'on ne perde pas trop de monde.
> Je suis d'accord: tu fais bien souvent de gros efforts, avec des participations recherches.[...]


Ouais, je tiens juste  mettre les choses  sa place, mes  gros efforts  sont tous relatifs ! Si tu savais le temps que je mets  mettre en place mes rponses, tu prendrais  peine le temps de les noter  ::mouarf::  
Je mets plus de temps  rflchir  un fil conducteur qu' son excution.
Et puis, ce n'est qu'un jeu et je ne suis pas un gros joueur ni une bte  concours. Juste pour ton information, j'ai souvent des notes extrmes  mes participations  des concours, soit souvent une ou deux bonnes notes et une ou deux mauvaises notes plus des notes moyennes, ce qui fait que je suis trs rarement sur le podium ! La dernire fois que j'ai gagn, c'tait  au concours photo de St-Trifouillis-les-Oies-sur-la-Rivire o j'avais gagn le deuxime ou le troisime prix, soit un magnifique rosier !?!

----------

